# p actin strange.



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hey all,
ive had my driftwood in my tank for a few days now and everything is lookin good. my p may just be actin normal, but he has a white dot on the edge of one of his eyes, and maybe a small white dot on his tail. anyone know what this is? I have seen him try and scratch his side against a rock, which is somewhat normal. please help.
thanks,

Oburi


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Might be a form of ick, from how you described on the tail. And the eyes.. does it look like a blotch or speck? If you seen the spots multiplying and your Ps scratching more often, then treatment should be in progress to kill the bacteria.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

the Doctor reccomends the usage of salt for starters...


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

i have been adding salt lately, when i change water. I added a teaspoon for every 10 gallons i think 2 days ago. what should i do next?

thanks!

Oburi


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

it looks like a small speck on the side or behind one of his eyes, i have to look closely, and the small fin before the tail has a small speck as well i believe. :sad:

Oburi


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

bump









Oburi


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

i got some copper safe, would this be reccomended to treat my tank?? i dont wanna hurt my fish.

Oburi


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Are the spots multiplying? If you have already added salt and raised the temp, I would wait at least a week to see if it's working. Don't throw meds in there unless the spots are really getting worse and the salt is not helping.


----------



## BadassRhomb (Apr 22, 2003)

my tern had the same thing but on his lip. I tried salt, and frequent water changes but that didn't work. I know it wasn't ich but I used Rid-Ich+ anyway and in a few days it was gone. The spec was there for about a month and wasn't multiplying.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

kool, i added salt, raised my temp to around 83-84 degrees, thanks to my new ebo & jager heater :nod: ,and i added about 6 teaspoons of coppersafe to the water, not enough to treat the whole 50 gallons but enough to help, its all i had left, and i dont want to overdose.

thanks,

Oburi


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Heres a pic of what im talking about. PLEASE HELP ME! BTW the other spot on his body is actually a bubble or something but not on him.

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/778520213

Oburi


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

bump


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

BUMP!!!


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hello 
any experts or people that can help me out please if youre out there please respond to this thread, i have posted a pic above of the spot on my fish's eye that i mentioned about. if more pics are needed just ask.









thank you.

Oburi


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

help! i hope this is not life threatening to my p!









Oburi


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

anyone







?????????

Oburi


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

If its still just 2 spots, I'd leave it alone for now, but keep a close eye on your P. If it is multiplying, It might be Ich, & I would add salt to the tank & raise the temperature up to like 84 maybe even 86 degrees. Ich cannot reproduce in higher temps, and it will die off in a week or so. Good Luck


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

thanks for the reply!

Oburi


----------

